# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های انسانی

## Pedro88

سلام بچه های که ثبت نام کردن شهریه دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های انسانی الان چقدره و سالی تقریبا چقدر میشه ممنون

----------


## MehranWilson

من از اموزش پرسیدم گفت هولوحوش 1500 برای روانشناسی

----------


## erfanblur00

> سلام بچه های که ثبت نام کردن شهریه دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های انسانی الان چقدره و سالی تقریبا چقدر میشه ممنون


سلام امسال هر واحد حدود 43 تومن و شهریه ثابت هم 400 تومن !!

----------


## Pedro88

هر ترم حداقل باید چند واحد برداریم؟

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pedro88


هر ترم حداقل باید چند واحد برداریم؟


سلام.

حداقل 12 واحد*

----------

